
Essential workers to get free college under new Whitmer plan - avonmach
https://www.freep.com/story/news/education/2020/04/29/essential-workers-free-college-whitmer-coronavirus/3048260001/
======
dontbenebby
Maybe it'd be better to just pay them a fair wage and let them go to the
public library if they want to learn.

College shouldn't be a magical gateway to a fair wage, it should be where you
go to study a specific subject.

~~~
watwut
In this world, the degree is necessary for many better paid jobs. Essential
workers jobs are jobs those people will be happy to leave for another. I agree
they should be paid more for risk they take and to compensate for them needing
to isolate themselves from older relatives.

Besides, on your own, you will get demotivated and lonely fast, you will have
no idea what is worth learning and what is not worth learning alone in that
library.

~~~
dontbenebby
> In this world, the degree is necessary for many better paid jobs.

Yes hence my suggestion that change

> on your own, you will get demotivated and lonely fast, you will have no idea
> what is worth learning and what is not worth learning alone in that library.

I have been my most productive absent external requirements, maybe you
struggle with motivation but that’s anecdotal.

And libraries have librarians who can aid you in setting up a self study
regimen.

Many of them have an expertise in another area from their ba/bs.

------
vanniv
More proof that the so-called crisis is actually just a communist power
consolidation.

